# Log in trouble



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2016)

For some reason all of a sudden, I log in and within like a minute I am no longer logged in. When I try to reply to a post right after logging in, it says I am not logged in and I have to keep logging in several times. This is driving me bonkers! Something is definitely wrong!

In fact, it is not even let me send you this message! I have to log in again! UGH!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2016)

And it wouldn't let me use the contact Admin form!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2016)

When you log in - be sure you click the REMEMBER ME box.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 4, 2016)

Please see Successful login, but then asked to log in again in the BBS Help section.

For future reference, most of your BBS operational questions are answered in the BBS Help section, reached via the yellow link in the blue navigation bar at the top of all bbs pages.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> When you log in - be sure you click the REMEMBER ME box.



I have never done that in all these years. Never had a problem.


----------

